# Reptile News: Snake ban moves forward



## jasonw (Jan 31, 2011)

Reptile News: Snake ban moves forward


----------



## Row'n'Bud (Jun 13, 2010)

This act is definately gathering momentum now and looks like american herpers will have their work cut out for them now......
Does anyone else feel that this will ever effect our rights to keep these species over here?? 
With europe already discussing the invasive species and their ruling potentially effecting all member states and the APA, etc still biting at our heels will this ruling in the states have any effect on our own governments ideas on private snake keeping ??


----------



## radmiller (Aug 16, 2010)

Row'n'Bud said:


> This act is definately gathering momentum now


 Correct this is an ACT which is a Statutory Act of Parliament which is governed by the right of consent. So do u consent? No! Of course not 
Please Google freeman on the land and have a good read about all these illegal Acts of parliament


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

radmiller said:


> Correct this is an ACT which is a Statu
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


It's not an act of parliament, as its only in America, so the rules will be different anyway.

It's a true shame that they are doing this over the pond, but I don't think it will have much of an effect over here.


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

I dont think it will effect us as the species in question cant/will never be invasive of the uk. If you dont believe me set a cage up in your garden put your burm, retic, annie in it and see how long it lasts. Even with a hiding place, a blanket and cuddly toy it hasnt got a cat in hells chance of surviving never mind breeding and becoming invasive to our eco system.

Panic over?


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 29, 2008)

chewy86 said:


> I dont think it will effect us as the species in question cant/will never be invasive of the uk. If you dont believe me set a cage up in your garden put your burm, retic, annie in it and see how long it lasts. Even with a hiding place, a blanket and cuddly toy it hasnt got a cat in hells chance of surviving never mind breeding and becoming invasive to our eco system.
> 
> Panic over?


I'm not panicking but can you explain why EVERY state in the USA has been hit with this same legislation of stopping certain constrictiors crossing state lines without a permit? A permit that will probably be impossible to obtain.

Florida clearly has a problem with invasive species which the climate there is obviously helping. 

But why has New York been hit with the same legislation? We have all seen images of New York winters, feet of snow. Temperatures that make our winters seem mild in comparison.

Im only using New York as an example, just google search 'coldest US states' and you will see many examples of states that have very cold winters where no constrictor could be invasive to their eco system. *But they all still have the same legislation in place.*

Im not saying this legislation would happen in the UK, but you never know with politicians do you? They could see it as a vote winner with some people, especially the millions who are either frightened of reptiles or just dont understand why we would want to keep one. 

The hobby could be a very easy target for some politicians to make some kind of statement come voting time, especially if some very wealthy animal rights group are standing behind them.

Never say never.


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

radmiller said:


> Correct this is an ACT which is a Statutory Act of Parliament which is governed by the right of consent. So do u consent? No! Of course not
> Please Google freeman on the land and have a good read about all these illegal Acts of parliament


The freeman of the land thing is used regarly by people who campaign against cannabis being illegal, its the perfect way to get laughed out of court or talk yourself into a prison sentence. : victory:


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

SteveJ said:


> I'm not panicking but can you explain why EVERY state in the USA has been hit with this same legislation of stopping certain constrictiors crossing state lines without a permit? A permit that will probably be impossible to obtain.
> 
> Never say never.


America tends to do things that way, crack a nut with a hammer (just banning them being taken to Florida wouldnt change a thing and they know that). The Everglades was the key to getting the act through, We dont have anywhere like that where large constirctors could survive for long.

I agree with never say never, but blind panic(as some seem keen to do) over something that really isnt comparable is pointless imho.


----------



## king chameleon (Dec 7, 2011)

These "bans" make me laugh.
Red Eared Sliders, for example, were banned in the late 90's because they were becoming invasive in many countries in the world...then guess what? people started trading yellow bellied and cumberland sliders which are almost identical to RES and have the same ecological requirements and behaviour (prolofic,aggressive and highly adaptable opportunists). needless to say, even these 2 subspecies are now becoming invasive, especially in southern europe with peaks in italy and spain where they are outcompeting native terrapins Emys and Mauremys spp 

I believe that there are reasons other than concern over environmental issues behind these "bans"... :bash:


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

If they ever ban large snakes in the uk it will be down to believing they are a danger to the owners/public not the fear of them becoming invasive.


----------



## king chameleon (Dec 7, 2011)

chewy86 said:


> If they ever ban large snakes in the uk it will be down to believing they are a danger to the owners/public not the fear of them becoming invasive.


this could only happen after a media terror campaign due to somebody here in the UK being stupid/careless/unlucky enough to get killed by his "pet" .


----------

